
Ask HN: Are there truly “Head Hunters” in the software industry? - msurekci
I occasionally get recruiters saying they are head hunters looking for software engineer candidates for a specific position. I know in these cases they are not true head hunters. But, it did make me wonder if there truly are head hunters out there.<p>How would you know if a recruiter is a true head hunter?
======
cimmanom
What distinction do you draw between "recruiter" and "head hunter"?

